# Hall of Heroes - Our legacy



## x SF med (Mar 22, 2011)

1. Howard, Robert L. , COL(ret) MoH  Bio here: http://www.arlingtoncemetery.net/rlhoward.htm


----------



## x SF med (Mar 22, 2011)

*Medal of Honor:*

**** Ashley, Eugene Jr.*
*Beikirch, Gary B.*
*Benavidez, Roy P.*
**Bryant, William M.*
**Buker, Brian L.*
*Cavaiani, Jon R.*
*Dix, Drew D.*
*Donlon, Roger H. C.*
**Gordon, Gary*
**Hagen, Loren D.*
**Hosking, Charles E. Jr.*
*Howard, Robert L.*
**Kedenburg, John J.*
*Miller, Franklin D.*
**Shugart, Randall*
**Sisler, George K.*
**Versace, Humbert R.*
*Williams, Charles Q.*
**Yntema, Gordon D.*
*Zabitosky, Fred W.*
*= posthumous award of MoH


----------



## x SF med (Mar 22, 2011)

Silver Stars (that could be found and do not violate OPSEC):

Sgt 1st Class Bradly M. Felix
Sgt 1st Class Roger G. Watts
Staff Sgt. David G. Colucci
_Master Sgt. Suran Sar_
_Master Sgt. Patrick M. Quinn_
_Staff Sgt. Jeffrey Adamec_
_Master Sgt. Robert Collins_
_Sgt. 1st Class Danny Hall_
_SSgt. Charles Good _
_Master Sergeant Anthony R. Yost _


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Roger Donlon(MOH) was the team leader of 726 which is where I went when I showed up to group, Have had lunch with him twice, he is a great guy.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 24, 2011)

Good thread, thanks,


----------



## Viper1 (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't forget Staff Sergeant Robert Miller 3/3.  His old Detachment CDR was my 18A course SGI

http://www.whitehouse.gov/blog/2010/10/06/awarding-staff-sergeant-robert-j-miller-medal-honor


----------



## TLDR20 (Mar 28, 2011)

One of my good friends was on the same team as SSG Miller and was involved in that night. RIP SSG Miller.


----------



## AWP (Mar 29, 2011)

Here's a nice list of them:
http://www.specialforcesroh.com/awardlist-32.html


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> Here's a nice list of them:
> http://www.specialforcesroh.com/awardlist-32.html


Impressive site FF. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## sfmike (May 5, 2011)

*Bill Bryant was on My B-team with me!*

*SERGEANT FIRST CLASS WILLIAM M. BRYANT, UNITED STATES ARMY, distinguished himself on 24 March 1969, as Commanding Officer of Civilian Irregular Defense Group Company 321, 2nd Battalion, 3rd Mobile Strike Force during combat in Long Khanh Province, Republic of Vietnam. Surrounded by three enemy regiments, the battalion came under heavy fire. Sergeant Bryant displayed extraordinary heroism during 34 hours of incessant attack as he moved throughout the company’s position, heedless of the intense fire, directing fire during critical phases of the battle, distributing ammunition, assisting the wounded, and providing leadership and an inspirational example of courage to his men. When a resupply drop was made, Sergeant Bryant ran through heavy fire to retrieve the scattered ammunition boxes and distribute them. During a lull in the fighting, he led a patrol outside the perimeter to obtain information about the enemy. When the patrol came under automatic weapons fire and was pinned down, Sergeant Bryant single-handedly repulsed one enemy attack and by his heroic actions inspired his men to fight off other assaults. He led his men back to the company position where he again took command of the defense. When he led a daring attempt to break through the enemy encirclement, the patrol advanced some two hundred meters until they were pinned down by automatic weapons fire. Sergeant Bryant was severely wounded, but he rallied his men, called for gunship support, and directed heavy suppressive fire upon the enemy position. Following the last airship attack, Sergeant Bryant fearlessly charged and overran an enemy automatic weapons position, single-handedly killing its three defenders. Inspired by his heroic example, his men continued their attack on the entrenched enemy. While regrouping his small force, Sergeant Bryant was mortally wounded by an enemy rocket*


----------



## Marauder06 (May 5, 2011)

cback0220 said:


> Roger Donlon(MOH) was the team leader of 726 which is where I went when I showed up to group, Have had lunch with him twice, he is a great guy.



I met him at Leavenworth at a military ball, shared a ride down the elevator in the hotel we both happened to be staying in.  Seemed like a really good dude.  I first thought the thing he had around his neck was the Knowlton Award.  :eek:


----------

